# What Dissolves Old Grease?



## dougfisk (Sep 3, 2008)

I have taken apart, cleaned, and greased hubs, bottom brackets and head brackets on about 6 vintage bikes in the last few weeks.  There is nothing I have found to be foolproof for disolving the old grease that hides in the bearing retainers between the balls.  I have tried kerosene, mineral spirits, lacquer thinner, engine degreaser, and simple green heavy duty.  It is obvious that the base of some greases is not soluble by petroleum products.  What is left; alcohol, carburetor cleaner, or ?


----------



## rjs5700 (Sep 3, 2008)

Try brake cleaner. I've had the best luck with it.


----------



## walter branche (Sep 3, 2008)

*pvc pipe cleaner*

hi, clear pvc pipe cleaner, works fast, thanks walter branche


----------



## sensor (Sep 3, 2008)

local automotive store will have wax and grease remover(i use it on all my stuff for cleaning chains,hubs,bearings,etc. also works good before you paint!   )


----------



## chuckspeed (Sep 4, 2008)

I use carburetor cleaner; Gumout brand in the spray can.  The straw jets the cleaner into the bearing cages and blows away the pavement sealer that's stuck there.


----------



## militarymonark (Sep 4, 2008)

i'll have to second the carb cleaner thats what I use


----------



## Parker (Sep 4, 2008)

If you have a mechanic for a friend a hot tank eats everything but metal. Especially on new solvent day.


----------



## militarymonark (Sep 5, 2008)

we have a winner!!!!


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Sep 5, 2008)

WD-40 has worked surprisingly well for me- just fill a small container with the stuff and soak the parts.


----------



## partsguy (Sep 6, 2008)

try Engine Brite-works wonders.


----------



## Randy J. (Sep 6, 2008)

There's a company here in town which makes industrial cleaners and degreasers.  I use a product called "Tri-D" which is about $10 for a gallon jug.  Undiluted, it literally 'melts' the old, dried grease away and bearings, etc. rinse off looking like new with no residue.  The name of the company is L.B. Chemical Co. If you'd like to call and check, their number is (256) 547-0576. I don't know if they ship or sell outside the area but it's the best thing I've found for cleaning old, dried grease.

Randy


----------

